# ZombieLand and Jennifer's Body



## PhantomLion (Oct 7, 2009)

I had got off from a job interview disappointed at the results and I was genuinely stressed out, so I decided to catch some flicks to sooth my nerves. Here's my verdict


*ZombieLand* = FUCKING AWESOME, It's not exactly the pioneer is zombie horror comedies, but it takes it to a new fucking level for sure.

Rule #1: Cardio
Rule #2: Double Tap
Rule #3: Beware of bathrooms

and that's all I'm going to say about ZombieLand, don't want to spoil it for ya ;D

*Jennifer's Body:* Eh.....well it has Megan Fox in it, it's worth a watch, in reference to the occult and horror, it's better than Twilight, but I sure as hell wouldn't give it 5 stars. I only wish it had a tad bit more goriness in it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

the latter does not peak my interest.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

I cannot for the life of me imagine Megan Fox being the least bit attractive to anyone. 



What is the deal here?


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 7, 2009)

Can't wait to get it. it looks like it might be one of the better movies that came out this year. p.s favorite gun fot kill zombies is a good old 12ga shotgun.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I cannot for the life of me imagine Megan Fox being the least bit attractive to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the deal here?



Well she's got potential, she really does...I have yet to see her in a nuanced roll where she's not playing some shithead teenager


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 7, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Can't wait to get it. it looks like it might be one of the better movies that came out this year. p.s favorite gun fot kill zombies is a good old 12ga shotgun.



Trust me, ZombieLand is an epic comedy


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 7, 2009)

Good because I have not seen a good comedy in a long time.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 7, 2009)

Jennifer's body looks really cheesy, and it reminds of that movie "Teeth" for some reason.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 7, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Jennifer's body looks really cheesy, and it reminds of that movie "Teeth" for some reason.


Yea but Teeth was amazing. It made fun of itself and knew it was horrible, etc. which made it that much better.

Jennifer's Body is a vampire flick which automatically makes it AWFUL to me.


Anyway, ZombieLand, I wanna go see it, AGAIN.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 7, 2009)

skittle said:


> Yea but Teeth was amazing. It made fun of itself and knew it was horrible, etc. which made it that much better.
> 
> Jennifer's Body is a vampire flick which automatically makes it AWFUL to me.
> 
> ...



Jennifer's Body isn't about vampires, a demon possesses her body


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 7, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> Jennifer's Body isn't about vampires, a demon possesses her body



It's about Succubi. Why do people think that a seductive girl with fangs is automatically a vampire? A succubus is a demon who's entire existence is devoted to seduce and kill men.

Fuck, Twilight is already destroying our Youth's perception of antagonists.

The major thing I hated about it was they included a potential awesome plot twist in the FUCKING TITLE? Fight Club didn't do that, and it's revealing of the plot twist and it's entire cinematography toward it was pure genius. But with Jennifers Body I felt like they were trying to entertain brain dead crack addicts who don't know what the literary term "plot twist" means. Like "Oh here comes a new movie where this demon possesses this girl's body. But we don't have to reveal that to you in some way that makes you think, we are just going to let you know ahead of time so you can just laugh at the dramatic irony. Oh, that means you can laugh at the character's stupidity ahead of time."

Anyway ZombieLand was good and I enjoyed it. However I felt they could have done more with it. I understand the film was designed as a balance between comedy and shock horror. But I still longed for some sort of plotline, and the interaction between the characters screamed for it. 



Spoiler



I hoped Columbus would actually go to Columbus and kill some zombies for the lust for revenge, or Tallahasee would find his undead son and be forced to kill him... or something.


 I really wanted some major plot event or twist that spurrs character development. The ending disappointed me as it was too open for my tastes. 



Spoiler



Just them driving off to parts unknown in an almost cliffhanger way.


 Though I really didn't expect much with the ending and enjoyed the comedic elements in it. 

I was also surprised Bill Murray actually made a cameo appearance in it, I always thought he was retired.


----------



## aftershok (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't wait to see Zombieland..


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 8, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> It's about Succubi. Why do people think that a seductive girl with fangs is automatically a vampire? A succubus is a demon who's entire existence is devoted to seduce and kill men.
> 
> Fuck, Twilight is already destroying our Youth's perception of antagonists.
> 
> ...



They could definitely do a sequel for Zombie Land, Jennifer's Body...ehh, not really seeing as Jennifer's dead and all


----------

